
Ask HN: How do I install Ubuntu with UEFI without disabling SecureBoot? - milankragujevic
The title says it all. Additionally I can&#x27;t disable SecureBoot without disabling UEFI, the option is greyed out in the setup menu. I have no OS loaded on the eMMC flash on the laptop. The laptop(s) are Lenovo 100s and ACER ES13
======
milankragujevic
If anyone has the same issue, you have to enable UEFI, go into the Security
tab, set a Supervisor password, install Ubuntu but don't disable SecureBoot
through it, go into the UEFI Setup menu, manually add Ubuntu .efi signatures
to the database and reboot.

